# Meet Ms. Bridgette!



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Finally the anticipation is over. Bridgette is entirely too cute for words, so pictures will have to do  I was surprised that she has a full tail, which will be interesting as I have never had a poodle with a full tail. They usually come docked. 

Moment we met: 









Sooooo muddy. And smelly. It was a long trip from NY to GA. 









ALREADY a mess. What a little fluffy bundle of personality (she's supposed to be in the floorboard... that lasted all of 5 seconds). 









First meal in her new home, and a chow hound in the making: 









And now for bathtime! Squeaky clean! 









Exploring what will be her home for the next 16 months: 









PLOP!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

How are Sonya and Nova reacting to the new pup? She sure is a fluff ball!


----------



## stardoc (Jul 18, 2011)

very cute fluzzball. i hope to see more photos


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

LEUllman said:


> How are Sonya and Nova reacting to the new pup? She sure is a fluff ball!


She IS a fluffball. I ordered a set of mini trimmers that should come in the mail today. I can't wait to shave her little face. Nova is trying to act all indifferent. She just completely ignores Bridgette and pretends she isn't there lol. Sonya sniffed her, but was more interested in a tennis ball. We didn't let them interact too much last night because Bridgette had such a big day yesterday and she was already worn out. Well, not worn out enough to sleep through the night... 

And y'all know me and taking pictures lol. I already have over 50 and have only had her for about 12 hours! Lots more to come!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Aww, what a great homecoming! I _so admire_ your puppy-raising work. You truly do the work of angels, and Bridgette sure looks like one.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Awww...she makes me miss Gigi's puppy hair. Bridgette's looks so very soft. Enjoy your newest family addition!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Bridgette in her WAY too big puppy coat, and new hot pink collar/leash.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, she is pretty! I can't wait to see what is under that fluffy face. She is a light cream. I bet she turns white (like I thought mine would) by 6 months. SO cute! I look forward to seeing all your pictures. Hot pink collar is adorable.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

*Time for a face shave!*

I got my Wahl Peanut clipper delivered today, so we shaved Bridgette's face! Haven't done the feet yet, probably will tonight or tomorrow. She was so good for her face shave! Very patient little girl. These aren't the best pictures because of poor lighting + phone camera


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Now you can really see her sweet, pretty face!! She sure "cleans up" swell! I take it you like that little Wahl Peanut Clipper? l been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I love my Wahl Peanut clipper!!!

She looks amazing all cleaned up with her face shaved---it makes all the difference. 

I love her froggie pose in the last pic (first post).


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I do like the Peanut, but I expected it to be a little more powerful than it is. It did a pretty good job considering how small it is, but Bridgette's hair was pretty long and verrrrrryyyy soft and the clippers got bogged down a few times. They get the job done though, and are quieter and not quite as intimidating for the baby pups I think. It will work well for them, and for feet on my two and when the pups get older.

ETA: Rowan I think it was on your advice that I got the Peanut lol! I'm glad I did. I would NOT have wanted to try to do Bridgette's tiny little face with a set of full size clippers. These are way easier to get into small little areas like between toes, and my full size clipper blades are almost as big as her little muzzle, so that would have been cumbersome.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh she is so cute - Love her furry little face but I'm always amazed at the difference the face shave makes, from wallflower to belle of the ball. Her tail looks nice and straight so far and boy those are pretty impressive paws for such a little girl. I think there's going to a lot of baths in her future to keep that coat clean. Can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

She is just adorable! Again, I'd be so conflicted when it was time for her to "go"........


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Sometimes her tail looks straight, sometimes it curls up over her back and is totally adorable. Then again, everything she does is adorable except the whinowling (my coined word for whining and howling) she does when she wants out of her crate at 3am. 

Here she is enjoying a belly rub. I shaved her feet and tail... wasn't quite sure what to do with a full tail, but I just shaved it about an inch like I would a docked tail.


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh she looks like a dear! It's great that she was so good for her first groom, says good things about her temperament.

When training her - will she immediately be allowed to go to public places with you? Will she go to basic obedience, then on to specialized training? I'm curious about the process, and would love to have a pup of mine chosen some day to be a service dog.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, what a pretty little face was under all that fluff! So sweet. I was wondering if you have to carry any paperwork to prove she is a dog in training when you take her to places. Anyone could get a little coat like that and take their dog to the movies. Oh, you did her feet and tummy, too! She is really adorable and so little. Is she just 8 weeks?


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Fond of Poodles said:


> When training her - will she immediately be allowed to go to public places with you? Will she go to basic obedience, then on to specialized training? I'm curious about the process, and would love to have a pup of mine chosen some day to be a service dog.


Technically, yes she can go out and about right now. However, the school I train for prefers them not to go out too much until they have had all of their puppy vaccines and are doing pretty well on the house breaking front. 

Most of our puppy raisers here are students, however, and they are gone from home most of the day, so these puppies are already going to class with them. They MUST be carried when outdoors though, and aren't allowed to walk around out in public until fully vaccinated. At this age if they are taken into stores, they must either be carried or ride in the shopping cart to prevent accidents and things like that from happening inside. 





outwest said:


> I was wondering if you have to carry any paperwork to prove she is a dog in training when you take her to places. Anyone could get a little coat like that and take their dog to the movies. Oh, you did her feet and tummy, too! She is really adorable and so little. Is she just 8 weeks?


In GA, since only SDIT's affiliated with a training program are allowed public access, public establishments can ask to see proof of that affiliation, but it only has to be a vest with the name of the organization, a collar or leash that specifies, etc. We issue all puppy raisers an ID card that they must carry with them at all times. But not all states require this. Fully trained service dogs require absolutely NO documentation. There are certain questions that can be asked of them, but there is no "national certification" program for service dogs in the US. It is a very hot topic as to whether or not this SHOULD be required, but currently there is no program in place. If someone ever says they have a "certified service dog", they are either lying through their teeth or someone has sold them a line of bull. 

So yes, it is very easy to fake a service dog if you know the system. But it is also illegal, and there can be very high penalties (it's considered a class 3 misdemeanor I believe in California, punishable by jail time and several thousand dollars in fines). Faking has been a HUGE problem on our campus this past year, so this year the University instilled a service dog registration program (which is legal, since technically the University is a private institution, not a public establishment) which requires all SD's and SDIT's to be registered with the Disability Resource Center. They are all issued a UGA tag for their collar and put into a database so that any professor or University official can check the legitimacy of a dog/handler team.

She was born June 24, so she's almost 10 weeks old now.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh goodness, what a cutie. 

I remember when we picked up Matrix and his jacket was WAY too big too...then a week later we needed the next size up!


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Locket, poor Sonya can STILL fit into the baby jacket, and she is 14 months old lol. Hopefully Bridgette will at least be normal sized and grow into the adult size jacket eventually.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, she is sooooo beautiful...she looks even MORE so with her new face....I so admire you for doing this wonderful work....I am praying that Sonya will get a really nice next step since you have been so wonderful with her...


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm so obsessed with this girl! I just can't stop taking pictures, though it doesn't help that the camera loves her too  

Big day today, and big hopes that she will sleep at least partially through the night tonight. She seems pretty tired. She had her first puppy meeting today, and this morning we went downtown and got lunch! I'm going to start her a 52 weeks thread, since I won't have her for much longer than that. I think it will be a good thing for me to be able to look back on after she is gone. 

First trip downtown! Checking out the sites and smells (she only got down for a minute while I was rummaging through my purse trying to find something; she was carried the rest of the time)









Meeting two 8 week old golden retrievers at her first puppy meeting: 









And I couldn't help but post this, because I just love how her little face looks in this photo.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Sookster she is an awesome little girl. I can't wait for the weekly news of her growing up. I love her faced shaved, a total cutie there. Give a hug to Nova & Sonya & a belly rub to Bridgette.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She a beautiful puppy! They all look so cute in their jackets. We met a spoo with a full tail that curled over his back and the owner said it was very difficult to brush out, but maybe that's because it was a really tight curl. My puppies tail curls, too. I am glad it is docked for that reason.


----------



## georgiepoo (Jul 8, 2011)

Such an awesome thing you and Bridgette are doing! She will be a true blessing to someone one day soon. It would just be so hard to let her move on, I would think, even though you know she has a special job to do. Thanks for taking on this special task. And, she sure is a beauty!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Bridgette is so precious! You are doing such great work. Best wishes for the coming months together!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Bridgette is one lovely little girl with a pretty face. I think the work you do is admirable. It must take a lot of commitment to work with puppies and then have to let them go. I know I would find that hard to do. Thank you for what you give back._


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words  It isn't ALL work though. Yes, it is work when they are puppies. But it's fun as well. And very rewarding, personally. I have never been more proud than when my Crystal graduated and I got to speak with her new handler. To think that something I did had such an impact on someone else's life. I kind of think that is the point of life. So I get a lot out of it as well


----------



## LouBuonomo (Apr 28, 2010)

Take care of my grand-puppy !!

She is a cutie.


----------

